# Best place to buy bulk plants



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just picked up a new 40 from petcos $/gal sale. I would like to densly plant it without paying the lfs prices. Anyone know of a place with better deals on crypts and swords and ferns? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

you might want to plan to attend the TCA auction next Sunday the 19th in Irving as they'll be plants there for sale


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

you might send Crownman a pm as you can't beat his crypts...not sure who has the others to spare


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a club meeting coming up in a couple of weeks. There are a lot of plants that show up at these meetings. I plan on having several bunches of Bacopa among many other types of plants as I'm trimming my 90 Gallon jungle tank. Bacopa is a great fast grower for starting up a new tank.

Plants are available to club members only and it only costs $20 a year to join.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the fish gallery get in nice plants every now and then. online aquariumplants.com, also the for sale board here is helpful too.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I have been a member before, but stopped when I had to tear all my tanks down. I'm finally setting one back up. Due to my limited free time (which reminds me; sorry for the late response) I am only looking for slow growing or short plants, thus the crypts and my need for them in bulk. I would rather not wait a year for them to fill in the tank! Haha. 

The TCA auction is a good idea. I have never been before but it's in my agenda now. I even convinced my girlfriend to come too. 

I might be able to make the meeting this month as well. Alex's tanks and house are very nice and being his guest is certainly a treat.


----------

